# Just gotten in the Next Three Moebius MS KITs



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just got in the mail Frankenstein,The Cage and the pendulom.I'm going to have fun this weekend


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Ahhh, I think mine will be on the way very soon.....


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Knock 'em outta the park, Dan! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

So...Dan....FINISHED YET???:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Nope havent really done anything yet excpet prime down the Frankenstein and the The Cage..But they should be done before Monday:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Is the Frankenstein Glow in the Dark?
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Is the Frankenstein Glow in the Dark?
> Mcdee


Yes he is just like the Original:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Mcdee just for you heres a pic of MS Franky that took earlier today before priming.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I've got a set of five (no insect) on the way from Mega. I never had these as a kid, I was starting to be more interested in girls when they came out. Then they were GONE. Next weeks going to be a good week with Big Frankie and these showing up. Now to decide what to build first, the Hanging Cage or Big F?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Dan ...Are you leaving any 'glow' areas exposed?
Mcdee


----------



## JimW (Dec 14, 1998)

SO cool! gotta get me frankenstein!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I hope these do very well, and hopefully down the road, we might see the Pain Parlor and Gruesome Goodies...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Thanks Dan ...Are you leaving any 'glow' areas exposed?
> Mcdee


Most likely will leave in certain areas on the next Frankenstein Glow


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

got my kits friday:thumbsup:


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

I saw these in my LHS today and was wondering how the box sizes of these compared to the box sizes of the original releases. The new ones sure seemed really small to me compared to what I remembered from the first issue many years ago. Can somebody with both issues of one let me know if this is the case or am I dreaming??
Steve


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

You're dreaming. They're the same size.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

ShadOAB said:


> You're dreaming. They're the same size.


Exactly!


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

BronzeGiant said:


> I saw these in my LHS today and was wondering how the box sizes of these compared to the box sizes of the original releases. Steve


Precisely the same size. Our hands were smaller 37 years ago, that's all.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

THAT must be it, thanks.

Steve


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Hello,guys.
Please tell me. 
Is the string in the pendulum and Hanging Cage ?
Does the string prepare by oneself?


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

String not included with the kits.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Probably some carpet thread or model ship rigging would be best. The right color and relatively fuzz-less.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank You! DENCOMM.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM for you, Demcomm...:wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I got my kits yesterday too. VERY NICE. I can't believe I had been waiting over 30 years for that day! Whoo hoo.


----------

